# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  Спаси жизнь! Скажи суициду нет! www.spasizhizn.com

## gazendorf

Добрый день, уважаемы форумчане! 
Не давно открылся новый сайт, посвященный теме суицида, самоубийства, депрессии и прочего вот такого. На сайте много материала, который раскрывает суть и проблемы суицида. Откуда берутся мысли о суициде и что нужно делать, чтобы такие навязчивые мысли не посещали голову. 
Вообще, временами, если человек себя не контролирует, его голову тоже могут посещать мысли о суициде, но это могут быть и не его мысли, а мысли, которые навешаны из вне, скажем так. Это даже
 ученые довели, да и в разных источниках об этом говориться. На эту тему есть тоже материал на данном сайте. В общем, почитать и рассказать есть что. Думаю сайт "Спаси жизнь" будет полезен! http://spasizhizn.com 
Спасибо! И берегите жизнь!

----------


## papaver

> Вообще, временами, если человек себя не контролирует, его голову тоже могут посещать мысли о суициде, но это могут быть и не его мысли, а мысли, которые навешаны из вне, скажем так. Это даже
>  ученые довели, да и в разных источниках об этом говориться.


 Если я вас правильно поняла о "мыслях из вне", то наверное это были британские ученые.

----------


## GanibaL

Это полный провал. Сайт для умолишенных

----------


## look around

Мило! Настолько мило и приторно, что чувствуешь, как попал в секту T_T . Взять на вооружение кучу "чужого" опыта счастливых лжеученых, что может быть лучше? Беда в том, что эти бахваленые статейки и счастливый позитивный дизайн сайта, вечное напоминание о радостях жизни, позитиве, энергии, а так-же навязанное альтруистическое мировосприятие. Заставляют человека, который хочет уйти из жизни еще больше это сделать, потому что он не может поступить так как в этих статьях! Все это годно лишь для тех же людей, которые оформляли, создавали этот сайт, писали эти статьи или имеют лишь очень маленький уровень проблем. Все выглядит таким наигранным и лукавым, что невольно задаешь себе вопрос, что выигрывает тот кто, создал этот ресурс?
Человек, который уже глубоко разочарован, не поверит этим статьям, у него уже багаж огромного кол-ва неудач и проблем. Это простите меня тоже самое, что говорить человеку без денег и мотивов старой присказкой « а ты купи слона « ведь это так просто, что все говорят нет ^__^
Максимум, что сделают люди, посетив этот сайт, это пойдут искать другие информационные источники, более серьезные и прожженные опытом.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Если я вас правильно поняла о "мыслях из вне", то наверное это были британские ученые.


 Это был "Мир идей" Платона )

----------


## Статист

Господи!!!! Ну почему, почему о пути из депрессии пишут те, кто ничего о ней не знает и никогда в ней не был??!!!!!! [

----------


## look around

> Господи!!!! Ну почему, почему о пути из депрессии пишут те, кто ничего о ней не знает и никогда в ней не был??!!!!!! [


 Да такова реальность суровая и мрачная. Счастливые люди думают, что достигнув одной из крайностей понимают все на этом свете ^_^ Какова же ирония кому-нибудь из людей занимающихся такой вот деятельностью, экспериментами и написанию статей, попасть в подобную жизненную ситуацию и удивиться, что все, что ты делал это было глупо и бесполезно, и подойдет лишь для обычных людей без проблем.

И вообще просматривал кто-то материалы вскользь? «Жизнь это борьба позитивных мыслей над негативными» (с) - а ничего, что чувство недовольства, печали, раздражения, гнева одни из основополагающих качеств людей (и животных ^_^)? Убери ты их, и человек вообще потеряет все, он перестанет развиваться, мы вернемся в свои пещеры. Негативные чувства, как и опыт такие же неотделяемые, как и позитивные. Но как обычно это выглядит в обезболивающих методах лечения и настройки человеческой психики, нам предлагают просто всегда сбрасывать негатив, даже не осознавая его значимость =((

Если, что-то где-то случилось, значит так и надо! Забей, расcлабся, дыши глубже, забудь T_T

----------


## Amonimus

По теме открыто ничего не скажу, потому что получу море негатива. Просто напрягите воображение и сами подумайте что хочу сказать.
[мои злобные комментарии]

----------


## gazendorf

Спасибо большое за критику! Она в любом случае очень полезна, так как указывает на ошибки и направления, в которых нужно еще много работать. 

Сайт действительно только запустился, поэтому все замечания нужно учесть. 

По поводу мыслей "из вне" - это не британские ученые. Об этом уже давно известно было. Возьмите тех же "слиперов", продвинутых экстрасенсов. 

Цель же сайта, действительно помочь максимально тем, у кого депрессия, апатия и мысли о суициде. Трезвой головой понимаем, что тема эта очень серьезная и тут мало просто так написать и все. 

Будем работать, так как сейчас это актуально. Вот, позавчера, у нас в Киеве (Украина) парнишка прыгнул под колеса метро. Жутко. И этого все больше и больше. Очень нужно быстро исправлять ситуацию. 

Ребята, кто имеет желание, у кого есть возможность или опыт в таком деле, будем очень рады вашей помощи! 
Спасибо!

----------


## КтоЗдесь

>По поводу мыслей "из вне" - это не британские ученые. Об этом уже давно известно было. Возьмите тех же >"слиперов", продвинутых экстрасенсов. 

Пойду-ка возьму какого-нибудь продвинутого экстрасенса. С особым цинизмом возьму. С элементами см. Это наверняка поспособствует смещению моего мироощущения к полюсу оптимизма.

gazendorf, а на что призван намекать собравшимся Ваш очаровательный ник?

----------


## gazendorf

> >По поводу мыслей "из вне" - это не британские ученые. Об этом уже давно известно было. Возьмите тех же >"слиперов", продвинутых экстрасенсов. 
> 
> Пойду-ка возьму какого-нибудь продвинутого экстрасенса. С особым цинизмом возьму. С элементами см. Это наверняка поспособствует смещению моего мироощущения к полюсу оптимизма.
> 
> gazendorf, а на что призван намекать собравшимся Ваш очаровательный ник?


 Ник - набор букв)))) Если честно. Никакой логики  :Smile:  Никакого намека  :Smile:  
А что, понравился??  :Smile:

----------


## gazendorf

> А про ники есть специальная тема


 Ну, тему ников я не начинал. 
Лучше давайте вернемся в начальной теме. Ребята, может есть у кого возможность и желание помочь в исправлении и развитии темы на сайте http://spasizhizn.com?

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

Хороший сайт, а надо бы еще создать там такое общество чтобы люди могли приехать и пожить там и пообщаться вживую ...

----------


## Игорёк

смазливый сайтик, где "умные" люди обьяснят тебе насколько великолепна жизнь. противно от такого "позитива".
Согласен что жизнь это разность и констрастность эмоций. не будь негатива, люди не стремились бы к счастью, не смогли бы почувствовать его, расслабиться, насладиться.
сайты должны быть обычными, нейтральными, без фотошопных прелестей.

----------


## fanter

Не думаю что имеет смысл что-то менять на сайте, легче сделать заново. Видно что люди не безразличные, но такое ощущение, что все написано на одной волне: "помоги ближнему своему и будет тебе счастье". У людей тысячи проблем, комплексов, фобий, расстройств, а им предлагаются слабо обоснованные доводы, которые видимо надо принимать на веру.

----------

